# I found out 90% Of this forum is just love shy men



## FatmanO (Aug 21, 2019)

Love-shyness


Assessment | Biopsychology | Comparative | Cognitive | Developmental | Language | Individual differences | Personality | Philosophy | Social | Methods | Statistics | Clinical | Educational | Industrial | Professional items | World psychology | Social psychology: Altruism · Attribution ·...




psychology.wikia.org


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 21, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Love-shyness
> 
> 
> Assessment | Biopsychology | Comparative | Cognitive | Developmental | Language | Individual differences | Personality | Philosophy | Social | Methods | Statistics | Clinical | Educational | Industrial | Professional items | World psychology | Social psychology: Altruism · Attribution ·...
> ...


100% me. When i'm with normies and normie foid shows they're flirting while my heart is pumping. I just give up. I can't hold eye contact for a long time with foid


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Petsmart (Aug 21, 2019)

knowledge nuke


----------



## FatmanO (Aug 21, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> 100% me. When i'm with normies and normie foid shows they're flirting while my heart is pumping. I just give up. I can't hold eye contact for a long time with foid


Legit but I can only relate to a few of these, however I fixed most of them


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Aug 21, 2019)

weissbier said:


>



Ugly boys is more like it.

Not a single above average male in that video.


----------



## FatmanO (Aug 21, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Ugly boys is more like it.
> 
> Not a single above average male in that video.


They incel cause they dont looksmax. also lmaoooooo this is entire looksmax (Source: https://psychology.wikia.org/wiki/Love-shyness)


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Aug 21, 2019)

Wrong thread delet this


----------



## reptiles (Aug 21, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Women dont approach me because im too good looking. Instead they approach my 5'2" balding indian janitor friend.





Jfl it's just cuntfidence bro


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 21, 2019)

I'd be fine with this if girls look at me, the problem is that I get shy and nervous if IT'S ALL ME that needs to make a move and not natural attraction. Because if makes me question wether I'm good enough etc


----------



## FatmanO (Aug 21, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I'd be fine with this if girls look at me, the problem is that I get shy and nervous if IT'S ALL ME that needs to make a move and not natural attraction. Because if makes me question wether I'm good enough etc


I have same thing, like approaching. I do get a lot attention but Im working on actually getting a social cricle


----------



## x30001 (Aug 21, 2019)

90% of this forum don't even brush their teeth twice a day. Yet they pretend they're trying hard to seek out new avant-garde remedies and "ascension plans", when really they know they're just pretending and at this moment in time, WANT to stay in limbo because even if they got turned into a Chad by some magic potion, they'd still be awkward as fuck and it'd be very very difficult to upregulate the other parts of their life to become congruent with their newfound looks.


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 21, 2019)

x30001 said:


> 90% of this forum don't even brush their teeth twice a day. Yet they pretend they're trying hard to seek out new avant-garde remedies and "ascension plans", when really they know they're just pretending and at this moment in time, WANT to stay in limbo because even if they got turned into a Chad by some magic potion, they'd still be awkward as fuck and it'd be very very difficult to upregulate the other parts of their life to become congruent with their newfound looks.


YOure right to an extent but you have to try understand that many men here grew up ugly or missed out on sexual experiences at the right times, this stunts you for life


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Aug 21, 2019)

x30001 said:


> even if they got turned into a Chad by some magic potion, they'd still be awkward as fuck and it'd be very very difficult to upregulate the other parts of their life to become congruent with their newfound looks.


Jfl @ believing this
Yes bro Chad just has a better attitude than you bitter incels


----------



## x30001 (Aug 21, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> YOure right to an extent but you have to try understand that many men here grew up ugly or missed out on sexual experiences at the right times, this stunts you for life


Yeah and experiences are what builds you. Looksmaxing is one thing. But if you're missing out on experiences and show up to some event 7 years down the line with some plastic surgery lookin ass face expecting everything to be fine; then hahahahaha FUCK. That's the most embarrassing thing you can do to yourself. Improve yourself. Serge is very high-iq. It's a self improvement forum. Don't allow aspects of yourself to become unharmonious. I can understand how shitty people must feel if they aren't good looking. But mindset and what you actually do is what'll make or break you.


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 21, 2019)

x30001 said:


> Yeah and experiences are what builds you. Looksmaxing is one thing. But if you're missing out on experiences and show up to some event 7 years down the line with some plastic surgery lookin ass face expecting everything to be fine; then hahahahaha FUCK. That's the most embarrassing thing you can do to yourself. Improve yourself. Serge is very high-iq. It's a self improvement forum. Don't allow aspects of yourself to become unharmonious. I can understand how shitty people must feel if they aren't good looking. But mindset and what you actually do is what'll make or break you.



What do you advise I should do, looksmax and mental improvement at 17?


----------



## Mansnob (Aug 21, 2019)

If I had a better face it wouldn't matter how I act now would it


----------



## x30001 (Aug 21, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> What do you advise I should do, looksmax and mental improvement at 17?


Do everything that improves your life. You'll know when you're deceiving yourself with some over the top thoughts of surgery or hopping on steroids or something. If you start to think like that, just take a step back and assess the longterm upsides and downsides to each decision and then keep going.


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 21, 2019)

x30001 said:


> Do everything that improves your life. You'll know when you're deceiving yourself with some over the top thoughts of surgery or hopping on steroids or something. If you start to think like that, just take a step back and assess the longterm upsides and downsides to each decision and then keep going.


It feels like I am stuck everyday lol

i alternate between going through with extreme looksmax but my blue pill side tells me it is insane, 

do you have any specific examples on how I can improve? not just faciallg, my life


----------



## FatmanO (Aug 21, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> YOure right to an extent but you have to try understand that many men here grew up ugly or missed out on sexual experiences at the right times, this stunts you for life


Not for life you just have to catch up, like me Iwas fat my whole life and I got accustomed to diffrent life.


Mansnob said:


> If I had a better face it wouldn't matter how I act now would it


It would.


----------



## x30001 (Aug 21, 2019)

Mansnob said:


> If I had a better face it wouldn't matter how I act now would it


Your mindset and perception of life wouldn't change until countless numbers of experiences and validations change your brain. If you rocked a Chad face right now with your perceptions on everything, you'd be shocked to see NT normies making you feel like shit, until you improve other areas of your life too, that'll be better suited to a "Chad". You get Chad's face instantly, but not his brain, memories of experiences, or any of the achievements that built his life.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 21, 2019)

No confidence for subhumanity


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 21, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Not for life you just have to catch up, like me Iwas fat my whole life and I got accustomed to diffrent life.
> 
> It would.


It depends really imo, fortunately i’m not incel at 17 but I got my first kiss kinda late (nearly 16) and first sexual experience at 17.

the things that scare me is i actually cold approach unlike most incels on this forum, who want 8/10 women to approach them jfl


----------



## x30001 (Aug 21, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> No confidence for subhumanity


It's an upwards/downward snowball. Grows bigger whichever way you go. Grows at a quicker rate once its started rolling. (Let's pretend snowballs can roll UP hills for this example)


----------



## Redrighthand (Aug 21, 2019)

can't say I've met a good looking guy who was shy... but yeah for some reason most users on psl are gl and are fishing for validation


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm shy bro


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 21, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I have same thing, like approaching. I do get a lot attention but Im working on actually getting a social cricle


Yeah it's better and safer imo. Approaching makes me so nervous cause you haven't seen then looking at you yet, you basically don't know if they have any interest in you


----------



## Tony (Aug 21, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Yeah it's better and safer imo. Approaching makes me so nervous cause you haven't seen then looking at you yet, you basically don't know if they have any interest in you


not even the first word
Dec 16, 2018Messages


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 21, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> can't say I've met a good looking guy who was shy... but yeah for some reason most users on psl are gl and are fishing for validation


No this is how goodlooking averge dudes are. I'm below averge then. Hurt as fuck


----------



## x30001 (Aug 21, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> can't say I've met a good looking guy who was shy... but yeah for some reason most users on psl are gl and are fishing for validation


Because he wasn't put onto this earth in some sort of emergency airdrop. He has a life that supports him and achievements which lead him to who he is and where he is.


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Aug 21, 2019)

x30001 said:


> It's an upwards/downward snowball. Grows bigger whichever way you go. Grows at a quicker rate once its started rolling. (Let's pretend snowballs can roll UP hills for this example)


So bro if I start being more confident I'll get a new face?


----------



## x30001 (Aug 21, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> So bro if I start being more confident I'll get a new face?


Never even implied that. You fucking absolute retard.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 21, 2019)

Tony said:


> not even the first word
> Dec 16, 2018Messages


I don't care.


----------



## FatmanO (Aug 21, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> can't say I've met a good looking guy who was shy... but yeah for some reason most users on psl are gl and are fishing for validation


i did and thats many


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 21, 2019)

*Not a single fucking word was read, but just remember that the OP is a KHV in a school with a 20:1 pussy:dick ratio.*


----------



## Mansnob (Aug 21, 2019)

x30001 said:


> Your mindset and perception of life wouldn't change until countless numbers of experiences and validations change your brain. If you rocked a Chad face right now with your perceptions on everything, you'd be shocked to see NT normies making you feel like shit, until you improve other areas of your life too, that'll be better suited to a "Chad". You get Chad's face instantly, but not his brain, memories of experiences, or any of the achievements that built his life.


 Jfl. I landed on this site for a reason. Through out school I used to have a normie mindset, believed I had a chance with every girl. I pretended to be confident and tried to overcome my anxiety. Well I learned soon enough the real reason I didn't attract girls and I never had a chance to be popular.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Aug 21, 2019)

x30001 said:


> Yeah and experiences are what builds you. Looksmaxing is one thing. But if you're missing out on experiences and show up to some event 7 years down the line with some plastic surgery lookin ass face expecting everything to be fine; then hahahahaha FUCK. That's the most embarrassing thing you can do to yourself. Improve yourself. Serge is very high-iq. It's a self improvement forum. Don't allow aspects of yourself to become unharmonious. I can understand how shitty people must feel if they aren't good looking. But mindset and what you actually do is what'll make or break you.


its hard for them to swallow these pills


----------



## SHARK (Aug 21, 2019)

Majority of this sites users are good looking and are wasting their time.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 21, 2019)

> TIL


----------



## pisslord (Aug 21, 2019)

Pseudo illness dn r
Shit thread kys


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Aug 21, 2019)

SHARK said:


> Majority of this sites users are good looking and are wasting their time.


Cope. 

The only good looking posters are greycels who post in the ratings section for validation and then leave.

No good looking male racks up thousands of posts on these forums. They're too busy slaying.


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Aug 21, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> can't say I've met a good looking guy who was shy... but yeah for some reason most users on psl are gl and are fishing for validation


They’re pretty uncommon but there is this one guy that went to my school who easily had a chadlite-tier face and was about 6’2. He was super socially awkward and isolated and I haven’t seen him talking with anyone during break or lunch since his freshman year (he was a junior last year, and I know because my friends and I usually sat near where he did). I’m pretty sure he also had autism though so there’s that. Still it goes to show you that some good looking guys are socially inhibited. And btw I knew this guy since I was in 5th grade and he used to be normal so I think he only had very high functioning autism at worst.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 21, 2019)

I feel like I'm choking


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 21, 2019)

Dope said:


> I feel like I'm choking


with a big dick?


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 21, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> with a big dick?


yes


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 21, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> It depends really imo, fortunately i’m not incel at 17 but I got my first kiss kinda late (nearly 16) and first sexual experience at 17.
> 
> the things that scare me is i actually cold approach unlike most incels on this forum, who want 8/10 women to approach them jfl


Are you fucking retarded? You're a normie, fuck off.


CarlSagan96 said:


> They’re pretty uncommon but there is this one guy that went to my school who easily had a chadlite-tier face and was about 6’2. He was super socially awkward and isolated and I haven’t seen him talking with anyone during break or lunch since his freshman year (he was a junior last year, and I know because my friends and I usually sat near where he did). I’m pretty sure he also had autism though so there’s that. Still it goes to show you that some good looking guys are socially inhibited. And btw I knew this guy since I was in 5th grade and he used to be normal so I think he only had very high functioning autism at worst.


Something happened to fuck him up like that. That isn't an indicator of autism. I went through the same process from 5th grade to junior year. My close friends even commented on it.

But unlike him I'm ugly, so it makes sense in my situation.


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 21, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Are you fucking retarded? You're a normie, fuck off.
> 
> Something happened to fuck him up like that. That isn't an indicator of autism. I went through the same process from 5th grade to junior year. My close friends even commented on it.
> 
> But unlike him I'm ugly, so it makes sense in my situation.


Lol so just because I’m average means I have to fuck off? Stfu u toxic curry I am just as sexually challenged here as most people


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 21, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> Lol so just because I’m average means I have to fuck off? Stfu u toxic curry I am just as sexually challenged here as most people


Sorry, I misread what you wrote. I thought you said you were missing out on crucial life stages when you were clearly following a normie life path. That was someone else.

But you aren't as sexually challenged as kost ppl here if lost your v-card at 17. Idk your age, but it sounds like you have a normie sex life. Which you could ofc improve through looksmaxin.


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 21, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Sorry, I misread what you wrote. I thought you said you were missing out on crucial life stages when you were clearly following a normie life path. That was someone else.
> 
> But you aren't as sexually challenged as kost ppl here if lost your v-card at 17. Idk your age, but it sounds like you have a normie sex life. Which you could ofc improve through looksmaxin.


No i didn’t lose my V yet

I got head but I refused to fuck her as she was a slut with a number count of 10-20, I can’t lose my V to that jfl

and yeah I am not as bad as some ppl here, doesn’t mean I am not socially stunted if U r here U are an outcast doesn’t matter how NT u think u r u are at least slightly weird


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Aug 21, 2019)

i used to think i was love-shy until i realized that I was just ugly and that my anxiety around women was a product of my self-awareness and consequent low self esteem


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 21, 2019)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> i used to think i was love-shy until i realized that I was just ugly and that my anxiety around women was a product of my self-awareness and consequent low self esteem


fuck after reading this post i realized the same


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 21, 2019)

x30001 said:


> 90% of this forum don't even brush their teeth twice a day. Yet they pretend they're trying hard to seek out new avant-garde remedies and "ascension plans", when really they know they're just pretending and at this moment in time, WANT to stay in limbo because even if they got turned into a Chad by some magic potion, they'd still be awkward as fuck and it'd be very very difficult to upregulate the other parts of their life to become congruent with their newfound looks.


I brush my teeth 3 times a day, use mouthwash and floss, keep crying for me


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 21, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> No i didn’t lose my V yet
> 
> I got head but I refused to fuck her as she was a slut with a number count of 10-20, I can’t lose my V to that jfl



Big fucking mistake.


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 21, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Big fucking mistake.


Not at all, do you know how brutal it is to lose ur V to a girl where you’d be her 20th cock? Worst comes to worse I will invite her round my house again and lose my V but I really don’t want to


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 21, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> No i didn’t lose my V yet
> 
> I got head but I refused to fuck her as she was a slut with a number count of 10-20, I can’t lose my V to that jfl
> 
> and yeah I am not as bad as some ppl here, doesn’t mean I am not socially stunted if U r here U are an outcast doesn’t matter how NT u think u r u are at least slightly weird


Tbh lmfao

You can ascend imo from what I'm hearing.


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 21, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Tbh lmfao
> 
> You can ascend imo from what I'm hearing.


I can show you pics of me current and old pictures when I was actually good looking, just give me your snap.

I have second account, if you don’t trust me you can change your name before you add me and then block and then change your name back


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 21, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> i actually cold approach unlike most incels on this forum, who want 8/10 women to approach them jfl


No incel has ever said that, you dumb fuck, thats what cucks want people to think, every single incel here would be happy with a girl 1 point below his looksmatch.


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 21, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> No incel never has said that, you dumb fuck, thats what cucks want people to think, every single incel here would be happy with a girl 1 point below his looksmatch.


Relax mr toxic the truth is unless you are truly deformed most people here are volcel to an extent


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 21, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> Not at all, do you know how brutal it is to lose ur V to a girl where you’d be her 20th cock? Worst comes to worse I will invite her round my house again and lose my V but I really don’t want to



Virginity is only a valuable for a foid, it's a burden to a guy. Get rid of it ASAP.


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 21, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> Relax mr toxic the truth is unless you are truly deformed most people here are volcel to an extent


If you are below 4PSL you cant be a volcel


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 21, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> If you are below 4PSL you cant be a volcel


I’m not sure I know this 5’6 manlet with slay count of 2 at 16, his face is nothing special, would get rated 3-4 PSL here

His slays were his looksmatch or above easily


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 21, 2019)

SHARK said:


> Majority of this sites users are good looking and are wasting their time.


Like who?? there are only a few good looking users here and they are barely active


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 21, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Virginity is only a valuable for a foid, it's a burden to a guy. Get rid of it ASAP.


I don’t want to lose it to a whore though man

I want to lose it to a girl who’s at least not a slut, I want to experience young love


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 21, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> I don’t want to lose it to a whore though man
> 
> I want to lose it to a girl who’s at least not a slut, I want to experience young love



And I want to fuck Victoria's Secret models, but here we both are.

Nailing this foid one time does not prevent you from getting young love anyway.


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 21, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> And I want to fuck Victoria's Secret models, but here we both are.
> 
> Nailing this foid one time does not prevent you from getting young love anyway.


Yeah but I feel like losing V is very important


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 21, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> Yeah but I feel like losing V is very important


Why?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 21, 2019)

x30001 said:


> 90% of this forum don't even brush their teeth twice a day. Yet they pretend they're trying hard to seek out new avant-garde remedies and "ascension plans", when really they know they're just pretending and at this moment in time, WANT to stay in limbo because even if they got turned into a Chad by some magic potion, they'd still be awkward as fuck and it'd be very very difficult to upregulate the other parts of their life to become congruent with their newfound looks.


Youre talking bout incels.is, this forum is alright 60%


----------



## Dogs (Aug 21, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Like who?? there are only a few good looking users here and they are barely active


There are like 2 good looking users here


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 21, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Why?


Ideally I want to lose it to someone who’s at least not a slut, it would make me feel good

I get very fixated on seemingly pointless shit, and the truth is if I am a bit above average facially and have the opportunity to lose it to someone better and not a slut, why should I not go through with it?


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Aug 21, 2019)

how can i not be love shy when i have a 1 inch cock


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 21, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> *Not a single fucking word was read, but just remember that the OP is a KHV in a school with a 20:1 pussy:dick ratio.*


Yeah but what's the point of bullying someone that admits he's not good looking


----------



## FatmanO (Aug 22, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Cope.
> 
> The only good looking posters are greycels who post in the ratings section for validation and then leave.
> 
> No good looking male racks up thousands of posts on these forums. They're too busy slaying.


Ybh I saw many posters lmao or me I ascended but before i was avg and mentally ill and posted alot


----------



## framecel222 (Aug 22, 2019)

not a letter


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 22, 2019)

pisslord said:


> Pseudo illness dn r





framecel222 said:


> not a letter


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Aug 22, 2019)

x30001 said:


> 90% of this forum don't even brush their teeth twice a day


just brush your teeth twice a day and you'll ascend theory

i brush my teeth only before going to sleep


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 22, 2019)

x30001 said:


> 90% of this forum don't even brush their teeth twice a day.


Speak for yourself mate.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Aug 22, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Speak for yourself mate.


How many times do you bro


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 22, 2019)

dotacel said:


> How many times do you bro


Yes bro


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Aug 22, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Yes bro


No man


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 22, 2019)

dotacel said:


> No man


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Aug 22, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


love u bro


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 22, 2019)

dotacel said:


> love u bro






= buddy boyo .


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Aug 22, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> = buddy boyo .






= bro man


----------



## x30001 (Aug 22, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Speak for yourself mate.


I just took some Ritalin in your honour


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 22, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## x30001 (Aug 22, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


Yes cunt


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 22, 2019)

x30001 said:


> I just took some Ritalin in your honour





x30001 said:


> Yes cunt


thx bro


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 22, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> but I got my first kiss kinda late (nearly 16)


dude if 16 it's kinda late for kiss... it's over


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 22, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> dude if 16 it's kinda late for kiss... it's over


For me, it was as I was very far behind my peers until around 15.

If I had a normie life until then rather than suddenly ascending from 2/10 to 6/10 it wouldn’t be too late for me


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 22, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> For me, it was as I was very far behind my peers until around 15.
> 
> If I had a normie life until then rather than suddenly ascending from 2/10 to 6/10 it wouldn’t be too late for me


How you ascended?


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 22, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> How you ascended?


Just by losing a bit of weight, I gained some back

And believe it or not some fucking confidence and game got me a long way lol


----------



## Deleted member 71 (Aug 22, 2019)

I rather the term incel. Love shy sounds limp.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 22, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> Just by losing a bit of weight, I gained some back
> 
> And believe it or not some fucking confidence and game got me a long way lol


Confidence comes with looks


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 22, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Confidence comes with looks


the funny thing is I am not that GL if I even am gl

Rated anywhere from 4-5.5 PSL

I think I am 5.5 PSL when lean, currently fat so 4 ish


Pietrosiek said:


> Confidence comes with looks


Any user here that is 3.5+ PSL could easily have some success if they literally were “just be confident bro”

Everyone here is volcel to an extent, yes looks are very important but introversion and non NTness will fuck you even if you are chadlite Lol


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Sep 5, 2019)

I have this issue, how to fix?


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 5, 2019)

Goblin said:


> View attachment 100787







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Antinous (Sep 5, 2019)

most of this forum is made up of braggers who love to show that they got this and that for incels; rules should be stricter with brags anywhere, but whatever


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------

